# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  سورس کامل بازی دوز و 3 به 3 قطار _ تقدیم به دوستان گل

## MBG73

با سلام

این سورس کامل بازی 3 به 3 قطار و دوز هستش که همشو خودم نوشتم  :لبخند گشاده!:  .

دوستان اگه خوششتون اومد دکمه تشکر اون پایینه  :لبخند: 

در ضمن اگه سوال داشتین بپرسین . اگه در محدوده ی اطلاعاتم بود جواب میدم .

ممنوووووووووووووون !!  :بوس:

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

برنامه خوبي بود پيشنهاد ميكنم آن را تكميل كنيد بطوريكه يكي از بازي كننده ها كامپيوتر باشد
با تشكر

درضمن اول اين ماه مهمان امام رضا بوديم

----------


## M_P_1374

ببخشید سورسش مثل اینکه ایراد داره
یعنی نه کداش با فایل اجراییش میخونه نه کنترلاش ؟؟؟

----------


## MBG73

> ببخشید سورسش مثل اینکه ایراد داره
> یعنی نه کداش با فایل اجراییش میخونه نه کنترلاش ؟؟؟


آقایون کس دیگری هم مشکل آقای M_P_1374 رو داره ؟

----------


## MBG73

> برنامه خوبي بود پيشنهاد ميكنم آن را تكميل كنيد بطوريكه يكي از بازي كننده ها كامپيوتر باشد
> با تشكر


دوستان عزیز میشه منو در این کار راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

بله كد برنامه ناقص ميباشد و با فايل اجرايي هماهنگ نيست
داخل كد برنامه فقط يك سري ترسيمات خطوط و غيره ديده ميشود

درضمن براي اينكه طرف دوم بازي كامپيوتر باشد بايد از احتمالات استفاده كنيد و از دستورات شرطي براي تمام احتمالات موجود بهره ببريد
بطور مثال موقعي كه نوبت به كامپيوتر ميرسد بايد تمام محلهايي كه ميتوان مهره را در ان قرار داد بررسي شود و موقعيت مناسب براي مهره انتخاب گردد

----------


## MBG73

> بله كد برنامه ناقص ميباشد و با فايل اجرايي هماهنگ نيست
> داخل كد برنامه فقط يك سري ترسيمات خطوط و غيره ديده ميشود


من نمیدونم چرا همچین اتفاقی افتاده .من خودم که فایل رو دانلود کردم درست بود . به هر حال من دوباره فایل ها رو براتون می ذارم امیدوارم این دفعه درست باشه .

----------


## mrj9ker

لینک دانلود 
یا سورس کد موجود نیست

----------

